# The Troubleshooters RPG



## Ulfgeir (Sep 16, 2019)

Just gonna give you a heads up on a *really cool* game that a colleague of mine has made. A kickstarter will come soon. I have playtested it, and done a first proofreading. More proofreading will be done by native-speakers of English.

We all love rpg's, and I hope that a  lot of you guys like Franco/Belgian comics like Tintin, Yoko Tsuno, Spirou... Now, there will be a game based on those comics.

Official Page
Facebook page

The company that makes it is Helmgast, and they have previously done Kult: Divinity Lost, as well as a number of other games for the Swedish market.


----------



## Staffan (Sep 17, 2019)

I'll add that the main designer is Krister Sundelin, who is very good at writing light-hearted adventure RPG stuff. His most recent game otherwise is Hjältarnas Tid, which took some concept from Basic Roleplaying and made a game which manages to feel modern and nostalgic (for the Swedish market, where the BRP-derived Drakar och Demoner had the same status as Dungeons & Dragons in the US back in the 80s) at the same time - modern in its mechanics, nostalgic in its mood/setting.

I only just learned about this game, and I am unreasonably excited. And also somewhat surprised that no-one's done a 60s adventurer RPG in the style of Tintin and Spirou (and probably a bit of Carl Barks/Don Rosa's Uncle Scrooge as well) - there are quite a few 20s/30s pulp RPGs, but no 60s ones I can think of.


----------



## Laurefindel (Sep 17, 2019)

So Tintin meets Spirou in a Buck Danny style adventure? Intriguing indeed


----------



## Ulfgeir (Sep 19, 2019)

The creator seems to be aiming for a kickstarter in the second half of October, according to the info I have received.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Oct 2, 2019)

The game is currently in the layout-phase, and the creator of the game and another person are doing the  illustrations, that will be put in there. When he wrote it, he used dummy-illustrations from existing comics as placeholders to get the rough layout working, and setting the mood.

On the Facebook-page, he just put up entry 2 in a short series about the various vehicles that the example-characters use. 

The maker of the game is also busy doing cool images that will be used in the kickstarter to show off the various pledge-levels. 

Work is also done right now to get some adventures available right from the start.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Oct 30, 2019)

They just announced on their facebook-page today that during the coming Kickstarter (which is coming real soon), there will also be a French version of the game.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 23, 2019)

They just released the quickstart rules (also included the scenario I wrote. The games creator did a much needed editing of the scenario). Latest I heard the kickstarter for the full game will be in February next year.

It can be downloaded from:  https://helmgast.se/troubleshooters/the-troubleshooters-archive together with the "emergency passports".  So Merry Xmas.


----------



## SAVeira (Jan 2, 2020)

I am so looking forward to the Kickstarter now.  I find the game mechanics very interesting.


----------

